# Elektronikas forums >  Pa divām dzīslām ON/OFF komandas abos virzienos vienlaikus

## JDat

Radās situācija kur jānosūta iekārtu gatavības statuss abos virzienos vienlaikus.
Respektīvi: ir 2 dzīslu kabelis. Kabeļa parametri: Cat5.E neekranēts, garums 10-300 metri. Kāpēc divas dzīslas? Pārējas sešas ir citiem mērķiem (RS422 abos virzienos un sakari) un netiks atbrīvotas, tā ka nākas rēķināties ar to kas ir (atlikusās divas dzīslas). Kabeļa ekranēšana netiek izskatīta kā opcija konkrētās problēmas risināšanai. Katrā galā vājstrāvas iekārta. Abas iekārtas sūta informāciju par sevi: "Es esmu ieslēgta" vai "Es esmu izslēgta". Otrā gala iekārta zin kādā stavoklī ir pirmā iekārta. Visa konstukcija ir vājstrāvas kēžu līmenī.

Nevaru izdomāt kādu principu kā to panākt gatavu. Itkā ir ideja, ka viena iekārta sūta taisnstūra impulsus ar ampilitūdas vērtību: 0V un +5V, savukārt... ko otrai iekārtai sūtīt? 0V un -5V taisnstūri. Vai Jums ir idejas? Kādu bildīti jāuzzīmē lai vieglāk saprastu principu dodot padomu?


PS: Varbūt vajadzēja pie loģikas lietām ielikt.

----------


## karloslv

Paskaties, kā I2C sazinās. Es domāju elektriskā līmenī, nevis protokola.

----------


## JDat

Hmm. Tā ir ideja. Pladies!
Katra iekārta rausta līniju ar savu frekvenci. Kad iekārta nerauj uz zemi, tad klausās ko otrs gals dara... Gribētos to visu uz dažām komponentēm bez MCU realizēt. Būs par ko padomāt.

Vēl idejas?

Pie specifikācijām: Diagnostikas ciklam jānotiek apmēram 40-200 milisekndēs.

----------


## AndrisZ

Raidīšanai:
Vienā galā mainās polaritāte atkarībā no tā vai iekārta ieslēgta vai izslēgta, otrā mainās slodzes pretestība.

Uztveršanai:
Pirmajā galā kontrolē strāvas stiprumu, ortajā kontrolē polaritāti.

----------


## next

kautkaa taa:

----------


## kaspich

nu tak, taisam elementaaru variantu.
1 teelo master. ik peec laika X nosuuta savu staabokli
2. otrs telo slave, sanjeemi master marku, peec laika Y atsuuta atbildi ar savu kodu/statusu.
liinijas tips - kaadu velies, bet nu korektaak, protams, RS485, tb, simetrisku. 
katra no iekaartaam redz otru, taas statusu, u.t.t. 
sleiviem var salikt adreses, lai tie respondeejas peec laika Y1; Y2, u.t.t.

----------


## JDat

Next shēma pirmajā brīdī ir OK, bet kaut kas mani mulsina. Jāpadomā un jāpaanalizē sīkāk. Ja varētu arī tabulas dabūt no tā raksta...

AndrisZ ideja arī ir interesanta. Kaspich aizrādījumas par RS485 buferi ir vietā, tas pareizi un svarīgi. Master/slave... Nu vai vajag adreses.
Paņemsim tādu algoritmu iekārtai no viena gala. Gaidam x msec vai neparādās aktīvais signāls. Ja nav, tad iedodam līnijā aktīvo signālu. Atgriežamies pie pasīvā signāla un gaidam aktīvo signālu. Ja nav x msec, dodam atkal aktīvo signālu. Ja ir, tad atbildam ar aktīvo signālu. Utt utjp. Interesanti kā to realizēt nesāpīgi bez MCU...

----------


## kaspich

driizak jautajums par prasiibaam pret traucejumiem, u.c. lietaam. visi analogie risinaajumi pie tiem 100m var saakt taisiit briinumus.

----------


## jeecha

Uz 6-kaaju PIC10F tas sanaaks leetaak un aiznjems mazaak vietas uz plates nekaa ar "dazhaam komponenteem bez MCU".
Bet te galvenaa probleema buus 300m draats starp divaam iekaartaam. Zemes cilpas, datu kabelis satinies mezglaa ar radiatora kabeli utml. Var palasiit http://www.nxp.com/documents/applica...te/AN10658.pdf vai kaadu citu app-noti par teemu.
Veel var briivo paari izmantot kaa veel vienu half-duplex RS-422/485 liiniju, bet tad abaas pusees jaaliek veel viens diferenciaalais transceiveris un MCU kas vinjus raustiis.
Esoshais RS-422 ir kaada topologjija? References draats ir vai tikai diferenciaalaas liinijas? Ja references draats ir - to var izmantot koplietoshanaa. Ja nav - pie 300m draats taa nav uzprasiishanaas uz probleemaam?

----------


## JDat

Traucējumnoturībai jābut lielai. Blakus gaismotāji ar dimmeriem, skaņinieki ar ampiem, pirotehniķi ar 24V aķīšiem un pliku vadu pievienošanu pie raķetēm, skatuves telferi nežēlīgā ātrumā kustina konstrukcijas un tas viis barojas no dažīem dīzeļ'heneratoriem blajus ieslēgtam skrundas lokatoram.  :: 

Remote un Local iekārtām jājut kat otrs ir online vai offline un kad savienojošais kabelis kirdik...

PS: Kaspich, tas nav saistīts ar pamatdarbu, tas saistīts ar neaudio haltūru...

----------


## next

> Next shēma pirmajā brīdī ir OK, bet kaut kas mani mulsina. Jāpadomā un jāpaanalizē sīkāk. Ja varētu arī tabulas dabūt no tā raksta...


 Kaspicham laika daudz, var palagus sacereet - vinjsh izstaastiis kaa taa padariishana funkcionee.
Nu ja galiigi neies tad es veel kaadu bildi iemetiishu.

----------


## kaspich

par pic +101
neviens gan neliedz to 422 paarveerst dzelziski par 485. pie 300m liinijas to gan buutu jaada obligaati.
btw, pa 100m RS485 liinijaam [pa kaadiem 10 posminjiem, 10 resiiveriem, gnd cilpaam, u.c. probleemaam] 250K bodus pa parastajiem mikrofona vadiem mierigi var dziit  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspicham laika daudz, var palagus sacereet - vinjsh izstaastiis kaa taa padariishana funkcionee.
> Nu ja galiigi neies tad es veel kaadu bildi iemetiishu.


 pag, saki kaa ir - pats iisti nerubii, kaa straadaa.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Traucējumnoturībai jābut lielai. Blakus gaismotāji ar dimmeriem, skaņinieki ar ampiem, pirotehniķi ar 24V aķīšiem un pliku vadu pievienošanu pie raķetēm, skatuves telferi nežēlīgā ātrumā kustina konstrukcijas un tas viis barojas no dažīem dīzeļ'heneratoriem blajus ieslēgtam skrundas lokatoram. 
> 
> Remote un Local iekārtām jājut kat otrs ir online vai offline un kad savienojošais kabelis kirdik...
> 
> PS: Kaspich, tas nav saistīts ar pamatdarbu, tas saistīts ar neaudio haltūru...


 nu, tad es teiktu - analogos aizmirstam.
tad shurpu/turpu paketiites, piedevaam, pie 1 iztruukstoshas kljudu ignoreejam, gaidam 2 vienaadus statusus, u.t.t. citaadi buus briinumi..

----------


## JDat

Zemes cilpas? Risināšu kā mačešu. Ppirmkārt spiedīšu uz ekranētu šņori. Tāpat priekš pamatdatiem uz RS-422 tiek plānota galvanītiska izolācija ar optroniem un izolētajiem DC-DC konvertoriem starp galaiekārtu un Cat5 līniju. Līnija savienojas tā, lai ir gan droši un nenosit enduseri, kad abas iekārtas barojas no dažādām sadalēm un ir nekorents zemējums, gan lai nesēžas interference uz datu līnijām. Sakaru līnijā audio trafiņi, piedrāst ka ir fiška Call fiška. To amputējam un aizmirstam. Sakaru daļa principā atgādina analogo telefona aparātu. Atlikušās līnijas domātas lai iekārtas zina par otra gala stāvokli. Local iekārta sajūtot remote nāvi, izdara savas manipulācijas. Savukārt Remote iekārta zin kas Local apstrādā datus. Tādā ziņā, info nav gluži tups ON/OFF, bet kaut kas vairāk. Mission cruitical lai Local uzzina par Remote nāvi un veic manipulācijas.

----------


## JDat

Njā, naivā cerība uz prastu shēmu atkrīt. Nāksies ar MCU taisīt... MCU ir arī papildus plusi. Var vairāk par vienu statusa bitu sūtīt... Domasim...

Pladies par idejām...

Rezumē: uz divām drātīm jāierīko RS485 priekš statusa.

----------


## kaspich

nafiga veel kaut kaadus audio trafus? s kakovo perepugu? da liec kaut 137 series vecos optronus [ok, liiniju noslogo simetriski]. buus i atsaite, i aatrums, i mazas paarejas kapacitaates un nekaadu elektromagneetisko navodku pasham konverteeshanas mezglam.. gribi ko interesantaaku? liec adum series atsaiti. tur liidz 12mpbs bija aatraakaa grupa [vieniigi jaauzmanaas no ljoti speeciiga elektromagneetiskaa starojuma, tad var buut briinumi].

----------


## JDat

Emm ja novirzās uz audio tēmas pusi.
Sākumam:
Pair 1: RS-422 Local => Remote 115.2 kbit/sec DATA
Pair 2: RS-422 Remote => Local 115.2 kbit/sec DATA
Pair 3: Satus (tas ko apspriežam)
Pair 4: Clearcom paveids
Par Clearcom:
Links uz ražotāju
Links uz ražotāja veco sakaru kastīti
links uz DIY tikai izmetam Call funkciju (skat. shēmu un shēmas aprakstu, barojam lokāli, signālam trafu.

Par RS-422 atsaisti

----------


## next

Tas gan vairaak kaa joks.
Varu kautkur pie kraamiem vecus zikseljmodemus atrast - tos vareeja  leased line rezhiimaa darbinaat.  ::

----------


## JDat

> Tas gan vairaak kaa joks.
> Varu kautkur pie kraamiem vecus zikseljmodemus atrast - tos vareeja  leased line rezhiimaa darbinaat.


 Paldies! Ārā nemet. Man ir nojausma kuru tas varētu interesēt...  ::

----------


## next

> Next shēma pirmajā brīdī ir OK, bet kaut kas mani mulsina. Jāpadomā un jāpaanalizē sīkāk. Ja varētu arī tabulas dabūt no tā raksta...


 Izraadaas ka ir taa graamatele netaa, tur interesantas idejas var pasmelties, rekomendeeju:
http://www.umup.narod.ru/756_1.html

----------


## kaspich

jdat, cto to nje to Tu esi aizbraucis.
Tev ir 2 vadi.
vienam taisi privazku pie +5 [piemeram] ar 500ohm;
otram privjazku pie 0 ar 500ohm.

katrai iekaartai atveerto kolektoru izejas, kas 1.vadu met uz 0, bet 2.vadu pie +5
kaa ieejas 6N137 optroni [ar histereezi ieejaa]

gribi super noturiibu?
izejas papildini ar tilta [veel 2 atsleedzinjas] navarotu, kuru iesleedz [shiis papildatsleedzinjas] iisu briitinju pirms transmision un izsledz iisu briitinju peec transmision.
jeb vnk panjem 2 mcu kaajas katrai izejai. kopaa 4. 2 no taam caur diodiiteem.

----------


## JDat

nu šis jau izklausās pēc kaut kā reālāka. vakarpusē piedomāšu pie niansēm un varbūt pat nosacīto shemočku piemetīšu...

----------


## JDat

bridge slēgums uz atslēgām... lai nav uz diskrētiem elementiem jāmudrī, jāpalūr vai L293 derēs...

Sorry par bolgošanu. No sākuma padomāšu, tad arī redzēšu nianses.

----------


## JDat

> Izraadaas ka ir taa graamatele netaa, tur interesantas idejas var pasmelties, rekomendeeju:
> http://www.umup.narod.ru/756_1.html


 Next pieminētajā grāmatā ir arī otra shemočka. Pa fikso uzmetot aci un otrā shēmiņa man vairāk patīk. Kaut kur bišķi aiz simtās lpp ir tas viss atrodams.



Tajā pat laikā shemočka nedaudz atgādina Kaspicha ideju.

PS: Next, lielais paldies. Grāmata ir pietiekoši interesanta lai to pašķirstītu.

----------


## kaspich

nu, te jau kaut kas lidziigs ir tam tiltam, tikai taadaa 80to gadu stilaa.. parastos optronus nenjem, aatrums buus 0. 137 vismaz 1m bodus speeja izvilkt, ja pareizi atceros. tb, vari nesaspringt: vari atkaartot paketes, u.t.t.

----------


## JDat

Klāt pieliktajā aprakstā ir teikt ka ir pārejas procesi. Atrisinās ar "antidrebezg" metodi. Par cik, la būtu korekti un stabili, tad katra iekārta dod nevis konstantu loģisko signālu, bet gan impulsus un otrs gals konstatē impulsu neesamību. Vēl oriģinālakā shēmā uztvērējkoģikā izmanto "summator po moduļu dva". Es uzlikšu 3-to-8 dešifratoru. Jāpaštuko kā sanāks ar kabeļa problēmu detektēšanu (short un open).

Es joprojām dzīvoju 19. gadismtā un ikdienā lietoju CNY17-4 optronus (nav bijusi vajadzība grūst vairāk par 9.6 kBod). Tā ka par 6N137 paldies (nebiju meklējis ātros). Tas noderēs dzīvē.

----------


## kaspich

nu, es teiktu, ka tie optroni ir fail sekojoshu iemeslu deelj:
1. tas baazes izvads deelj paarejas kapacitaateem rada papildus probleemas/nenoturibu pret traucejumiem [100% neliidz pat abu slaanju pareiza ekraneeshana un lakoshana];
2. paarejas kapacitaates uz sekundaro galu ir palielas, tb, lai Tev receiverim ieeja netaisiitu mezhu, naaksies veel pamatiigaak filtreet ieeju..
nee, ok, dari kaa zini, vnk ja Tev bus 100+m vads, tad.. nu, tad [man skjiet] bus nepatiikami reulaari uzrauties uz probleemaam.
par to aparejo domu [3 na 8] es labak neizteikshos  :: 

p.s. tad jau vienkaarshak tos optronu ledus salikt vstrecno/paraleeli, pie viena liiniju noslogos/nodemfees.. tas piemeers jau tikai ideja, tur liidz praktiskai realizaacijai pataalu. tajaa sheemaa ar trauceejumiem/kapacitatiivaam pomehaam tos tranjus izdemolees vienaa setaa..
man toch jaaziimee buus?  ::  Tu jau taapat neklausiisi un kaut kaadu suudu salodeesi, ne?  ::

----------


## JDat

Zīmēt? Kā gribi. Speciāli nelūdzu lai tu mocītos manā labā... PAr ieteikumiem. Nav teikts ka neklausīšu. Skaidrs ka jāsaliek aizsardzības ķedes. Copy/paste shēmai nebūs. Būs copy/paste idejai. Lai arī kāda tur ideja? OFF-OFF gadījumā norauj uz mīnus barošanu. ON-OFF vai OFF-ON gadījumā līnijā ir garais un vietējā loģika (D! un D2) pieņem lēmumu kas notiek. ON-ON gadījumā līniju paceļ uz plus barošanu. Tāds tas princips. 

Pagaidām domāju iztikt bez MCU. DATA mezgls stiķējas pie ft232rl caur optisku atsaisti. ClearCom atsevišķi atrunāts. Tāpēc arī šitam mezglam negribu atsevišķi MCU likt ja cietā loģika veiks vajadzīgos uzdevumus. Vajadzētu kaut kad dzemdēt shēmu, lai var paklausīties kostruktīvu nolikšanu...

----------


## moa

Parasts TTL, ja reiz infa tikai vienvirziena. I2C jau būs pa smuko, ko vienvirzienā pat nevajag.
Lai gan, tā pat ko līdzīgu vajag organizēt. Taču pat ar TTL vienvirzienā var dafiga.
pa vienu drāti sinhro, pa otru info, pats savas laimes kalējs neatkarīgi no kāda standarta datu apmaiņas protokola.
Lai gan tas pats I2C jau vien sanāk, tika neiedziļinoties.
Pofig cik ierīces, pofig galu galā arī kādā virzienā.

----------


## kaspich

> Parasts TTL, ja reiz infa tikai vienvirziena. I2C jau būs pa smuko, ko vienvirzienā pat nevajag.
> Lai gan, tā pat ko līdzīgu vajag organizēt. Taču pat ar TTL vienvirzienā var dafiga.
> pa vienu drāti sinhro, pa otru info, pats savas laimes kalējs neatkarīgi no kāda standarta datu apmaiņas protokola.
> Lai gan tas pats I2C jau vien sanāk, tika neiedziļinoties.
> Pofig cik ierīces, pofig galu galā arī kādā virzienā.


 yessss. shis laabs  :: 
moa, shoreiz atkal PILNIIGI garaam  ::

----------


## moa

Tieši uz šādu reakciju arī biju cerējis, konkrēti no Tevis :: 
Patiesībā viss ir ok tur, ja neskaita jaunu riteņa izgudrošanu piezemētākām vajadzībam.
 Tas, ja tur īsti neiederas vārds "protokols" ir pofig, galvenais ir pati doma ::

----------


## kaspich

> Tieši uz šādu reakciju arī biju cerējis, konkrēti no Tevis
> Patiesībā viss ir ok tur, ja neskaita jaunu riteņa izgudrošanu piezemētākām vajadzībam.
>  Tas, ja tur īsti neiederas vārds "protokols" ir pofig, galvenais ir pati doma


 taa Doma arii ir slima sunja murgi..

----------


## moa

Šo tad arī derētu pamatot, kāpēc :: 
Es tev desu no maizes nost neņemu.

----------


## kaspich

> Šo tad arī derētu pamatot, kāpēc
> Es tev desu no maizes nost neņemu.


 piedod, shoriez te nav ko pamatot. Tu runaa/pin kopaa taadu sviestu, piedevaam nesi izlasiijis pamatlietas, ko vajag.. Tavs posts/i ir PILNIIGI garaam - un Tu PILNIIGI nerubii, ko murgo. tak beidz shitos 'bass sit atpakalj'.. lasi graamatas. Tornis iemeta linkus.

----------


## moa

Normāls cilvēks parasti necitē iepriekšējo postu, vismaz to derētu ielāgot :: 
Par to, vai es rubīju vai ne, šoreiz pat īsti nav jāsāk, esmu jau to darījis vienreiz ar trim ierīcēm lai saņemtu info par stāvokli.
Tas, ja mans variants bija tālu no ideālā(kur nu vēl Tava), nenozīmē, ka tā to nevar izveidot un tas nedarbojas, darbojas!

----------


## kaspich

> Normāls cilvēks parasti necitē iepriekšējo postu, vismaz to derētu ielāgot
> Par to, vai es rubīju vai ne, šoreiz pat īsti nav jāsāk, esmu jau to darījis vienreiz ar trim ierīcēm lai saņemtu info par stāvokli.
> Tas, ja mans variants bija tālu no ideālā(kur nu vēl Tava), nenozīmē, ka tā to nevar izveidot un tas nedarbojas, darbojas!


 beidz dziit suudu. izlasi, ko jdat vajag. izlasi, kas ir TTL. zb taa floodoshana.

----------


## moa

Manā un gan jau arī Jankas izpratnē TTL ir viens un tas pats.
To ka loģiskais līmenis var būt dajebkādu voltu, bet zināmas formas impulsi, Tev tā kā būtu jāzin.
Kas tur nav pareizi? 
Nu labi, iespējams es neizlasīju sākuma postu korekti, bet cik sapratu, tas ir vienvirzienā.
Tad kāda marrutka pēc te man mozgas ļeči tagad?
 Apsolos izlasīt atkārtoti sākumu.
 EDIT: Es atvainojos, tiešām abos virzienos bija prasīts.
Tas jau protams nenozīmē, ka tā nevar, taču krietni sarežģī padarīsanu.
Bet kaspich, Tev derētu mazliet ar to bļaustīšanos piebremzēt, zinu to, ka esmu Tavam smeķim, taču lai Tevi cienītu, attieksme nav tā. 
Un šeit nu pie vainas manuprāt esam abi.

----------


## kaspich

> Manā un gan jau arī Jankas izpratnē TTL ir viens un tas pats.
> To ka loģiskais līmenis var būt dajebkādu voltu, bet zināmas formas impulsi, Tev tā kā būtu jāzin.
> Kas tur nav pareizi? 
> Nu labi, iespējams es neizlasīju sākuma postu korekti, bet cik sapratu, tas ir vienvirzienā.
> Tad kāda marrutka pēc te man mozgas ļeči tagad?
>  Apsolos izlasīt atkārtoti sākumu.
>  EDIT: Es atvainojos, tiešām abos virzienos bija prasīts.
> Tas jau protams nenozīmē, ka tā nevar, taču krietni sarežģī padarīsanu.
> Bet kaspich, Tev derētu mazliet ar to bļaustīšanos piebremzēt, zinu to, ka esmu Tavam smeķim, taču lai Tevi cienītu, attieksme nav tā. 
> Un šeit nu pie vainas manuprāt esam abi.


 1. abos virzienos
2. pieejamas tikai 2 draatis
3. attaalums virs 100m
4. liels trauceejumu liimenis
u.t.t.
man nevajag, lai Tu mani cieni. vnk neklaaree dumumu.

----------


## moa

un? TTL var būt jebkura sprieguma un neko par frekvencēm jau Jdat pagaidām nav te minējis, kur problēma?

----------


## kaspich

> un? TTL var būt jebkura sprieguma un neko par frekvencēm jau Jdat pagaidām nav te minējis, kur problēma?


 TTL ir fiziskaas realizaacijas liimenis. tam nav nekaads sakars ar logjiku/principu. 
TTL nekaadi nevar buut jebkura sprieguma. taapeec arii saku - macies. maacies, lasi kas ir TTL. 
probleema ir tukshaa un dumaa muldeshanaa.

----------


## moa

Tu vienkārši aizmuki no patiesā, TTL var būt jebkura sprieguma nesot informāciju. 
Jau pašā ierīcē to var transformēt uz kādu vien vajag.
Es saprotu arī to, ka tas priekš tevis ir auzās, bet, pirmkārt tas nav visiem tā.
Otrkārt vismaz vienvirzienā nav problēmu, točna darbojas, jau gadus astoņus manā izpildījumā.

----------


## kaspich

> Tu vienkārši aizmuki no patiesā, TTL var būt jebkura sprieguma nesot informāciju. 
> Jau pašā ierīcē to var transformēt uz kādu vien vajag.
> Es saprotu arī to, ka tas priekš tevis ir auzās, bet, pirmkārt tas nav visiem tā.
> Otrkārt vismaz vienvirzienā nav problēmu, točna darbojas, jau gadus astoņus manā izpildījumā.


 ko? kas? kaads jebkursh spriegums.. cilveek - saku veelreiz: lasi graamatinjas.

----------


## moa

atkārtojoši/ šies, boimaķ.. paskaidro "nakuj nē". 
Čmo būsi,ja nē.
Spriegums nu nekādi, līdz  reālam dzīvē(bljad) līmenim, kuru Tu laikam  uzskati par kādu tue sev piemērotu , to neiespaido.
Ar TTL tam ir sasaiste, pie kam obligāti teši tā un ne citādi, taču tam nav ,un neredzu pat iemeslu lai būtu, iemesls izmantot kādu stadarta spriegumu datu "nešanai", ampli tu tāds.

----------


## RobinDAB

> atkārtojoši/ šies, boimaķ.. paskaidro "nakuj nē". 
> Čmo būsi,ja nē.
> Spriegums nu nekādi, līdz  reālam dzīvē(bljad) līmenim, kuru Tu laikam  uzskati par kādu tue sev piemērotu , to neiespaido.
> Ar TTL tam ir sasaiste, pie kam obligāti teši tā un ne citādi, taču tam nav ,un neredzu pat iemeslu lai būtu, iemesls izmantot kādu stadarta spriegumu datu "nešanai", ampli tu tāds.


 


> Parasts TTL, ja reiz infa tikai vienvirziena. I2C jau būs pa smuko, ko vienvirzienā pat nevajag.
> Lai gan, tā pat ko līdzīgu vajag organizēt. Taču pat ar TTL vienvirzienā var dafiga.
> pa vienu drāti sinhro, pa otru info, pats savas laimes kalējs neatkarīgi no kāda standarta datu apmaiņas protokola.
> Lai gan tas pats I2C jau vien sanāk, tika neiedziļinoties.
> Pofig cik ierīces, pofig galu galā arī kādā virzienā.


 Sviests.
man domāt, ka Tev, cilvēk, ir pilnīgi aplams priekšstats kas vispār ir TTL un ar ko tas atšķiras no...
Sāc ar fundamentu:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transis...ansistor_logic

Turpinājumā derētu noskaidrot Tavu izpratni jautājumā par to, kas ir divvirzienu pārraide pa 2 vadiem. Jo nezin kāpēc Tu spītīgi iedomājies ka kautkur vēl figurē trešais vads - kopējais a la "zeme". Savukārt - ja tā būtu - darba uzdevums kļūtu vnk bezjēdzīgs...

----------


## moa

tikai tu ko tādu varēji izmest :: 
Bet būs jau vien labi, zeme ir, bija un būs arī.
Kā jau rakstīju agrāk, TTL var "translēt" ar jebkuru spriegumu, devaisam tu padod jau atbistošu, pielec tas?

----------


## kaspich

> tikai tu ko tādu varēji izmest
> Bet būs jau vien labi, zeme ir, bija un būs arī.
> Kā jau rakstīju agrāk, TTL var "translēt" ar jebkuru spriegumu, devaisam tu padod jau atbistošu, pielec tas?


 goda vaards, nepielec! Tu tak dzen PILNIIGU dumumu..

----------


## moa

Šoreiz ir otrādi, man tas sen jau ir darbībā, lai arī vienvirzienā, bet jau sen strādā, Tu jau ņerksti, ka redz nē.
 Dirst vajag tikai tad, ja gribas tā pa īstam, pat tad, ja runa ir par nepiecišamību nokārtoties.

----------


## jeecha

moa, kad izguleesi dzeerumu (sorry, citu racionaalu izskaidrojumu taviem savaarstiijumiem iedomaaties nespeeju) - noskaidro kas vispaar ir TTL.

----------


## moa

Tas neko nemaina praktiski, jo signālus padot/pārraidīt var ar jebkādu spriegumu.
To jau es gribēju primāri uzsvērt šeit, laikam īsti neizdevās, taču kā minimums izdevās kaspich aktivizēt.
Esmu krievlaiku cilvēks, tāpēc man TTL ir kā to skatīja tad.
Es nevienā vietā neesmu rakstījis par to, ka spriegumu devaisam būtu jāpadod neatbilstošu, tas taču pat dzenim kapājot mizā ir sen skaidrs.
TTL vienkārši mana izpratnē labāk skaidro principu, kā to realizēt. Ja jau ir kāds modernāks vārds tam, labprāt iepazīšu, arī wiki pielietojot, ja prasa tauta.

----------


## kaspich

> Tas neko nemaina praktiski, jo signālus padot/pārraidīt var ar jebkādu spriegumu.
> To jau es gribēju primāri uzsvērt šeit, laikam īsti neizdevās, taču kā minimums izdevās kaspich aktivizēt.
> Esmu krievlaiku cilvēks, tāpēc man TTL ir kā to skatīja tad.
> Es nevienā vietā neesmu rakstījis par to, ka spriegumu devaisam būtu jāpadod neatbilstošu, tas taču pat dzenim kapājot mizā ir sen skaidrs.
> TTL vienkārši mana izpratnē labāk skaidro principu, kā to realizēt. Ja jau ir kāds modernāks vārds tam, labprāt iepazīšu, arī wiki pielietojot, ja prasa tauta.


 krievu laiku cilveeks = rupjsh smurgulis, neapteests un neapkjeerigs aaksts? tad - jaa.

----------


## moa

jebkurā gadījumā pat man prāta pietiek iepriekšējo postu necitēt, Tev nē.
Tad nu piedomā, kur tā vaina ir vairāk, manā ne jūsu leksikā vai tavā paša gailīša stilā.
Man Tu jebkurā gadījumā esi pie pakaļas, būs tāda vajadzība(par ko ļoti pat šaubos), kauns nebūs tādam nekrievlaiku, bet tā pat šmurgulim padomu paprasīt ::

----------


## JDat

Bļin! Pietiek pastārādāt haltūru, tieši tajā kanotrī, kuram vajag šo risinājumu... Attiecīgi nesēdēt forumā, kā sākas... TTL? Un? +5Volti standartā? Pieņemsim, ka mēs par TTL saucas shēmu ar bifolārajiem tranzitoriem, kuru uzlodējām no diskrētām detaļām un varam barot kaut vai no +24V. Nu un? +5 vai +24. Manā gadījumā tas problēmu nerisina. No sākuma vajag konceptu. Jau ieliku shēmas ideju (no gŗamatas) ar optroniem. Mums ir tikai divi vadi. Piemēram skandu vads, vai antenas vads, vienkāršībai. Tādā vadā vajag nosūtīt informāciju (ON/OFF) abos virzienos vienlaikus. VIENLAIKUS. Ne kāds ekrāns vai zemes stienītis grantī ierakts neeksistē. Sorry, Moa. Zajivļaju prjamo: Moa, ti ņe prav! Izlasi visu diskusiju.

Kas attiecas uz optronu shēmu man patika koncepts. OFF/OFF gadījumā uz drātis pieslēgtas starp COMMON un -barošanu. Loģika zin kas notiem. ON/OFF variantā, viena atslēga drāti rauj uz - barošanu, otra uz + barošanu. Lōgika zin kas notiek un reaģē. ON/ON gadījumā. Drātis pieslēgtas star common un + barošanu. Kā realizēt barošanu? Var divpolāru barokli, var ar pretestību dalītāju. Gaumaes lieta. Par cik tik un tā lietošu DC-DC konverotu, tad jāizvēlas tikai stabilākais risinājums. Šobrīd skatos uz variantu ar divpolāro barošanu. Manuprāt stabilāk. Tālāk... Kā ar optroniem shēmu reailzēt, to vēl domāju. Varbūt būs copy/paste, varbūt būs stipri savādāk.

----------


## moa

Mana kļūda ir tā, ka tiešām nepiefiksēju momentu par abos virzienos nosūtāmiem datiem, plus vēl vienlaikus, kas attiecīgi sagrauj visu manis iepriekš rakstīto.
Tā nu sanāca, atvainojos par to.
Taču vienā virzienā man tas dabā ir un darbojas, bet nu šoreiz te tas neko nepalīdzēs.
/man ar kaspich ir zināmas problēmas, ātri sakāp uz nerva. Cenšos jau itkā tikt ar to galā, grūti tomēr pagaidām/

----------


## kaspich

nee, moa, Tu veeljoprojaam NEKO neesi sapratis.
1. NEVAJAG vienlaiciigi;
2. 24V nav NEKAADS sakars ar TTL;
3. nav treshaa vada - zemes
u.t.t.
moa, jaa, Tev ir nopietnas probleemas ar mani. jo es redzu/saprotu, ka Tu savaa vispaariigajaa+paargudraja murmuleeshanaa bidi pilniigu dumumu.  :: 
'lampu pabiidi pa labi' u.c. veertiigi padomi - bet izraadaas, ka cilveks vispaar nesaprot, kaa tranzistors straadaa ..


p.s. jdat, man prieks, ka Tev ir iepatikusies konceptuaali pilniigi debila shema/risinaajums. bezgaliigais chakars un nulles droshiiba liks Tev daudz ko jaunu apguut :P
es tikai nesaprotu - Tu tachu visu laiku akcentee, ka Tev patiik ciparu/MCU leitas, it kaa pieredze ASM esot. tad kur probleema? kaapeec jaaizmanto nedroshi, caurpakaljas, pret traucejumiem nenodroshinaati, pret nopluudem nenodroshinaati, u.t.t. risnaajumi taa vietaa, lai uztaisitu NORMAALU risinaajumu - taadu, akdam tam vajadzetu buut? kur jeega????

----------


## karloslv

Bļin, tik daudz nejēdzīgas zupas sadzīts (es par attiecību kārtošanu), un visas idejas tajā noslīkušas.

Ideja par I2C bija tikai ierosmei, vispār tā te galīgi nav relevanta, jo paredzēta 3 vadiem un nav noturīga pret traucējumiem garās līnijās. Vislabāko atbildi, manuprāt kaspich pateica jau pirmajā lapā - RS485. 
1) simetriska līnija - pa abiem vadiem plūst vienāda strāva dažādos virzienos, liela noturība pret ārējiem laukiem
2) principā signālu sūta strāva, nevis spriegums - atkal lielāka noturība
3) galos zemomīga slodze, tai pašai noturībai
4) līnijai ir 3 iespējami darba stāvokļi, 1 (strāva plūst vienā virzienā), 0 (strāva neplūst), -1 (strāva plūst otrā virzienā). 
Tas viss elektriskā līmenī. Skaidrs, ka ar 3 stāvokļiem tu bez mikrokontrolieriem neiztiksi, lai noskaidrotu, kādā stāvoklī ir abas iekārtas. Protokola līmenī, kā vēlies - vai nu viena iekārta uzņemas iniciatīvu un ir vadošā, vai nu simetriski, un tad konfliktus risina katra puse pati, mēģinot sazināties vēlreiz pēc nejaušas aiztures.

----------


## AndrisZ

> 1. NEVAJAG vienlaiciigi;


 Izlasi varbūt vispirms topika nosaukumu!

----------


## kaspich

> Izlasi varbūt vispirms topika nosaukumu!


 cien. Andra kungs:

ja jdat saka, ka pietiek ar nostraades/event laika fiksacijas laiku 40..100..200ms, tas noziimee, ka pa RS485 ar info var apmainities SEKVENCIAALI kaut 10X abos vorzienos, ieskaitot kljuudu kontroli, statusa atkaartoshanu, u.c. lietas.

moska tomeer saakam ar tranzistoru darba apguvi?

p.s. varbuut - komatos.

----------


## JDat

kopēju ideju, nevis otronu shēmu 1:1... MCU? nu var? A priekškam vēl vienu posmu, kas var nobrikt likt iekšā? IMHO cietā loģika. Vispmaz pagaidām tā domāju. Pasākumā atrauj iekārtu vaļā, izvelc no serkociņu kastītes spare parts un saspraud DIP paneļos. Softs tā ir vē viena liea kas var uztaisīt FAIL. MDU pa tiešo pie garās drāts? Var, a kapēc ta vietā neuzlikt po tupomu: Optroni un baroklis. Loģiku jau aiz potroniem. Kādu? Par to domāju. Protams var arī uzlikt MAC485 mirenes un tad optronus... Bet ja nu tikai optronus. Kaspičs teica ka ielitās shēmu var vienkāršot. Piemēram uzlikt divas LED pretējos virzienos. Beidzot man tas pieleca un arī patīk. Sāpe ir par Tranzistoriem uz līniju. Domāju par optrona tranzistoru aizturi... Pārēās (dumās) domas kaut kad vēlāk. 20 milisekudes, tas iz max ātrums s'hemas reakcijai, praksē pilnīgi pietiek ar 100 msec reakcijas laiku. Cietā loģika ir djošovo, prosto i serdito. Lai arī kāds cits, bez manis var tikt galā ar problēmu, ja tāda rodās. A MCU. Tur bez autora nu nekādi. Cik cilveki tūringā māk pārsraust DIP mikrenes? CIk cilvēki māk nopirkt elektronikas bidē tādas pat mikrenes, cik cilvēki māk iešūt MCU? Ja nesanāks ar cieto loģiku, tad MCU variants... Kaut kā tā.

This is spaceship Enterpise!
Over and Out!

----------


## kaspich

redz, ir 2 varianti:
a) hardware taadaa liimenii kaa tajos piemeeros, un tad nav noziimes, kas buus taalaak - droshiiba taapat 0;
b) hardware taadaa liimenii, kaadaa tai vajadeetu buut, un arii tad ir pilniigi vienalga, kas taalak - viss buus kaartiibaa.

tam - jo vairaak detalju, jo vairaak kam nobirt - nepiekriitu peec buutiibas. ir runa par izstraades liimeni. detaljas nekadi nemeedz [bez iemesla] spraagt nost.
un kas tad taa par konstrukciju, kurai tiek njemti optroni, logjika liidzi uz pasakumu? tas izklausaas.. skumiigi.

----------


## marizo

Spraigs sižets diskusijai. No savas puses varu piemest ideju - vienā virzienā raida, modulējot strāvu, bet otrā - spriegumu. Kaut kas līdzīgs ir M-Bus vai Meter-Bus. Piemēram, TSS721A datu lapa.

----------


## ddff

Atgaadina Avolites Pearl- tur uz PCB ir ligzdas rezerves izejas buferiem.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

> Atgaadina Avolites Pearl- tur uz PCB ir ligzdas rezerves izejas buferiem.
> 
> ddff


 njefiga.
tie nav rezerves ligzdas. buuveejot avolites, hardware bija paredzetas liidz 8/16 izejaam pa 512 kanaliem. vnk esoshajos modeljos visas netika realizeetas. 
btw - avolites atljaavaas izejaas nekaadu aizsardziibu neielikt, lidz ar to - ligzdu esamiiba, protams, paliidzeeja. 

tas, par ko es murgojos:

KATRAM liinijas vadam KATRAA galaa:
a) polyswitch I ierobezhoshanai [virknee];
b) zeneri un diodes pret lokaalo gnd un paarspriegumu

----------


## ddff

Varbuut, bet tad, kad saprata, ka nebuuvees, izmainiija PCB masku un pie ligzdaam sarakstiija "SPARE 1", "SPARE 2", utt.

ddff, pa laikam atjauc kaadu Avolites

----------


## JDat

Attiecībā uz softu. Gribēju "piemetināt'ka ja ir arī softs, tad tas (softs) ir vēl viens "komponents" kas var uztaisīt FAIL. Gribētos tādu shēmu, jka paņem trešā persona un salabo. LAi ir tikai H/W ko remontēt un nav jāiesaista S/W vai F/W remontā. Protams, labi uztaisīts aparāts strādā ... gadus. Teiksim 20-30 gadus, bet man nav tāda kvalifikācija lai to dabūtu gatavu. Par poliswitchiem un zenderiem iebraucu... Ir nianses kas mulsina attiecībā uz poyswitch, bet to kad uzmetīšu she'mas un palasīšu datasheet.

----------


## JDat

Par polyswitch... Paņemsim pirmo polyswitch, kas pa rokai pagadījies (model: 0603L010). VSākums ir skaidrs. Max ko tur un "neizbliež" (HOLD) ir 100 mA. Pie 300 mA un vairāk "izbliežas" (TIP). Aukstā stāvoklī pretestība 0.9 Omi. Siltā stāvoklī 6 omi. Kāda ir pretestība kas ir "izbliests" (TIP stāvoklis). Cik kiloomu? Izlasīju dumības (teoriju) iekš wikipedia un aizdomājos par pretestību "izbliestā" stāvoklī. Vikrnē ar boršanas avotu der, bet kā ir ja virknē ar līniju lieto un līnijai jau ir liela pretestība ~56 omi uz 300 m Cat5.E) ? No 12 V caur 1 kiloomu (pieņemsik ka tik liela R uz polyswitch TIP stāvoklī) ķedē plūst 12 mA strāva. Gribētos lai plūst <0.5 mA... Kā tad tur īsti ir?

----------


## smoketester

> Abas iekārtas sūta informāciju par sevi: "Es esmu ieslēgta" vai "Es esmu izslēgta". Otrā gala iekārta zin kādā stavoklī ir pirmā iekārta.


 Vai tiešām izslēgtajai iekārtai ir jāzin vai otra iekārta ir ieslēgta/izslēgta?
Ja nē, tad: 
 1. iekārta ieslēdzoties padod strāvu līnijā un mēra to (ir/nav).
 2. iekārta ar vienu oprtonu noslēdz ķēdi, ar otru mēra strāvu.

----------


## JDat

> Vai tiešām izslēgtajai iekārtai ir jāzin vai otra iekārta ir ieslēgta/izslēgta?
> Ja nē, tad: 
>  1. iekārta ieslēdzoties padod strāvu līnijā un mēra to (ir/nav).
>  2. iekārta ar vienu oprtonu noslēdz ķēdi, ar otru mēra strāvu.


 A shēmiņu klāt?
Pagaidām izklausas ka tur kaut kas varētu arī sanākt. Vēl viena ideja par kuru domāt...
Vienīki kas ir ar cable failure noteikšanu?

----------


## kaspich

neko nesapratu.. kaada veel kjeedes noslegshana? par ko Tu runaa??

----------


## JDat

> Vai tiešām izslēgtajai iekārtai ir jāzin vai otra iekārta ir ieslēgta/izslēgta?
> Ja nē, tad: 
>  1. iekārta ieslēdzoties padod strāvu līnijā un mēra to (ir/nav).
>  2. iekārta ar vienu oprtonu noslēdz ķēdi, ar otru mēra strāvu.


 Smoketester ideja...
Kaut kas man tur nepatīk...
Uz nomināliem neskatamies, iemesti lai var shēmu salipināt kopā. LEDi, tas ir gabaliņš no optrona. Tranzistors arī gabaliņš no optrona. Viss simboliski...

----------


## kaspich

kas tas taads??? eto vi o chom??? pastaasti, kaa tas viss darbojas  ::

----------


## JDat

Kreisajā pusē MASTER, labajā SLAVE. Pin1 un Pin2 štepselis Master galā. Pin3, Pin4 štepselis SLAVE galā. Master pusē divi potroni. Viens kostatē ka ir spriegums (kreisais LED), otrs konstatē ka pārraides līnija ir noslēgta. Slave pusē ir optrona atslēga, kas noslēdz ķēdi, tā slave signalizē, ka ir kārtībā. Slave pusē ir optrona LED, kas konstatē ka ķede noslēgta un dod informāciju SLAVE iekārtai. Master pusē vajadzēja optrona atslēgu kura savieno ķedi. Vajadzēja uzreiz ielikt. Tik un tā kaut kas man te nepatīk.

----------


## kaspich

davai, ieliec taas savas atsleegas, un veelreiz no sakuma.

----------


## M_J

No automobiļiem aizgūts risinājums idejas līmenī: iekārtas savienojošajai līnijai katrā galā starp vadiem teiksim 200 omu rezistori.Tātad starp līnijas vadiem kopējā pretestība 100 omi. Katra iekārta ieslēgtā stāvoklī darbojas kā 10 mA strāvas avots. Abas iekārtas izslēgtas - spriegums līnijā 0 V, ieslēgta 1 iekārta - līnijā 1V spriegums, ieslēgtas 2 iekārtas - līnijā 2V spriegums. Katrā galā shēmiņa, kas spēj atpazīt šos 3 stāvokļus.

----------


## JDat

īsā versija: Pa kreisimaster, pa labi slave (nosacītie). Kad master OK, optrons Q1 vaļā. D1 oktrons kostatē, ka ir optrobarošana no DC-DC kovertora V1. Kad Slave OK, tas optrons Q2 vaļā. Ja master un slave OK, tad arī D2 un D3 vaļā. Viss itkā OK. Un ja nu līnija Mast Line1 un Mast line2 ir noīsinājusies? Slave domās ka master ir nomiris. Master domās ka viss ir OK. Neder! Ja līnijā būs garais, tad abas puses domās ka otrā galā kapa klusums. Atkal neder. Pirmajā brīdī likās ka darbosies, bet... Kā Kaspich saka: FAIL!

----------


## JDat

Es uz brīdi projām. Mana ideja (patiesībā nospēriens no grāmatas) par "ON-OFF abos virzienos" problēmu. Sist un spārdīt, kamēr neizdomāšu strādājošu.  :: 

Sorry, tā nav pilna shēma. Aizsardzības ķedes pagaidām nav apskatītas. Apsolos ka drīzumā...

----------


## kaspich

pag, pag. tas, ka ir master, nevis simetrija, ir kas jauns  :: 
bet, ok, es teiktu: ir principiaali jaasaprot, ko vajag.
ja ir doma noteikt iisos, garos, on/off - speeciigu traucejumu, navodku apstaakljos: tas JAU ir fail. 
ja mums vada pretestiiba var buut saliidzinaama ar 100 ohm, tad nekaadi nevar slogot ar tadam I. savukaart, krist lejaa liidz uA.. kuda..

----------


## smoketester

mana shēma:


P.S. U1 var izmest

----------


## JDat

Jā, par 100 omiem ir domāts,  un 30 nF līnijā arī domāju. Slave/master. Gribās simetriju. Tagad svarīgākas lietas jādomā. Siltas vakariņas, piemēram.

----------


## kaspich

> mana shēma:
>  2857
> 
> P.S. U1 var izmest


 un?
U1 izmetam. kas paliek paari?
kaa kreisas puses iekaarta notieks labaas puses iekaartas staavokli? KAAA>???????

----------


## kaspich

> Jā, par 100 omiem ir domāts,  un 30 nF līnijā arī domāju. Slave/master. Gribās simetriju. Tagad svarīgākas lietas jādomā. Siltas vakariņas, piemēram.


 ar domashanu Tev paaraak neveicaas :P
saac ar to, ka nodefinee prasiibas pret droshiibu. cik buutiska ir nekljudishanas, u.t.t.?
tb, tas, ka buus islaiciigas statusa kljuudas analogaa risinaajumaa - konju ponjatno. taas driikst buut? kaada veida? tb, KO driikst kaa kljuudu izeja padot? kas primaarais??

----------


## smoketester

> un?
> U1 izmetam. kas paliek paari?
> kaa kreisas puses iekaarta notieks labaas puses iekaartas staavokli? KAAA>???????


 izmetam - ne jau tik burtiski. Protams ka R2 tiek pievienots līnijai un šī savienojuma vietas loģiskais līmenis neatšķirsies no 2d.on. Noteikti vajag arī visas sprieguma, satrāvas aizsardzības, varbūt šuntēt diodes ar kādu pretestību lai būtu mazāki traucējumi, varbūt lielāku spriegumu vai strāvas avotu utt. Es nepretendēju uz pabeigtu shēmu.

----------


## JDat

Un kā vēl veicas. Ja nedomātu par barības uzņemšanu, tad gan būtu slikti...  ::  

Labi par tēmu. Pretestību nomināli nav īstie. Ko tad īsti gribu? Laikam vajadzēja uzreiz piebilst. No "uztvērējiem" tālk dignāl iet uz "watchdog" ķedītēm (dažas diodes kodiķi un pretestības. Ja raidītājs pārstāj dot impulsus, tad uztvērējs saprot ka ir audriņi. Nav svarīgi vai raidītājs dod LOG0 (pirms optroniem) vai LOG1. No pulse no party. Attiecīgi raidošajā galā iekārta pulsē kā traka kuce, ja ir dzīva. Ja iestrēgs LOG1 vai LOG0 stāvoklī un nepusē, tad ir mirusi.

Kā tad īsti strādā shēma ko ieliku? Kad master dod LOG0, tad Q1 ir vaļā un nostrādā D4 un D6 optroni. Master zina, ka ka ir LOG0 ar D4 palīdzību. Slave arī dod LOG0 un atver Q3 optronu. Slave zina ka sūta LOG0 ar D6 optrona palīdzību. Viss itkā OK. Shēmā garais! Kata iekārta zina tikai savu stāvokli. To ka līnija FAIL nezin. JA līnijā īsais, tad D4 un D6 OFF. Katra iekārta jūt ka kaut kas notiek? Vai nu līnijā garais vai otra puse sūta LOG1.

Master sūta LOG1, Slave sūta LOG0. MAster arver vaļā Q2 un aizver ciet Q1. Savukārt Slave tur vaļa Q3, jo saņem LOG0. D1,D2,D3,D4 izslēgti. Master saprot ka līnijā gļuks vai arī slave ir LOG0. Tas tad notika? Watchdog pasaka galavārdu pateicoties impulsiem.

Master sūta LOG1, Slave sūta LOG1. Atvērti Q2 un Q4 optroni. Abos galos nostrādā D3 un D5 optroni. Abas iekārtas zina ka ko otrs gals sūta LOG1. Ideja par D1,D2 un D3,D4 ir ņemta no Kaspicha idejas dažas lapas atpakaļ.

Sūdīgi. Vairākās kombinācijās iestājas nenoteiktība. Apraksts arī nav pilns un, noteikti, kaut ko palaidu garām.

----------


## kaspich

aha. un, ja garais, tad toch tiek savaakti tadi traucejumi, ka watchdogi domaa, ka naak pulsi uz nebeedu..

----------


## tornislv

varbūt es esmu patiesi diletants, bet kāpēc neviens neizskata AF / FM modulācijas / demodulācijas risinājumus? Gan galvanisko atsaisti var izveidot, gan, faktiski, veselu pūlu iekārtu stāvokļu izkontrolēt, pret vada trūkšanu gan nav noturīgs. Protams, mega daudzie Hz neder 300 m (neekranētā?) drātī, bet zemākas frekvences gan var.

PS: DTMF telefoni tak strādā arī uz garām līnijām un "не туда попали" tik bieži nemaz negadās, ne?

----------


## JDat

> aha. un, ja garais, tad toch tiek savaakti tadi traucejumi, ka watchdogi domaa, ka naak pulsi uz nebeedu..


 Točno. Atkal bumbiera kasīšanas process...

----------


## kaspich

nu, bet.n
e velti tie tone impulsi iet gana ilgu laika spriidi - lai panaaktu kaadu trauceejumnoturiibu;
receiver galaa tapat vajag normaalu apstraadi, ar paaris pretestiibaam cauri netiks.

nee, galobaali ir jaasaprot. ne velti ir/tika taisiti normaali cipariski risinaajumi, interfeisi, u.t.t. ja nav speeju uztaisiit sho ciparu interfeisu+softinju, tad shis uzdevums [normaali/kaut puskrekti] NAV celjam. punkts. garie/iisie - da par to visu nav jeegas runaat, ja shos staavokljus meegjina detekteet peec liinijas paaraavumiem/lieliem Z, u.t.t. tas ir fail saknee.

----------


## JDat

On OFF parraide var arī MCU lietot, bet vienmēr un visur jābāž iekša MCU? Pa cik D!-D4 FAIL, vēlreiz pārskatīsu shēmu no grāmatas. Modulācija? Tas pats kas ar MCU. Neticu ka nevar elemntāri un stabili pa līniju paarsūtīt  trīs līmeņu (- barošana, 0 un + barošana) signālu. Jūs kā gribat, bet es vēl "papisīšos".  :: 

Var jau būt ka ar MCU+MAX485 (vai tml) vienkārši. Minimāls standarta obvess, traucējumnotirība, jo ir datu paketes, un tml. Viena no fiškām tāda, lai bez manis arī kāds cits, paņemot shēmu, var salabot iekārtu, ja FAIL. Protams, ja labi uztaisa, tad FAIL nenotiek, tomēr... Labāk iztikt bez programmēšanas (no remonta viedokļa). Softs kā "komponents" tik un tā ienes drošības samazināšanos, jo, programmējot, var palaist garām kādu sīkumiņu un kaut ko neparedzēt. Mikreni nevar nomainīt vienkārši aizejot uz elektronikas bodi. Pagaidām esmu ietiepīgs, neskatoties uz padomiem. Lai arī solījos klausīt kaspicha padomiem, pagaidām solījumu neturu.

Kas ir ar polyswitch un pretestību "izbliestā" stāvoklī? Ir kādas idejas un pieredze? Protams, ja sjēma strādā ar lielām strāvām, tad tas ir pofig, bet vai tāpēc jāāudzē strāva? Kas attiecas uz parsprieguma aizsardzību, tad šamie tiks ietoti. Kā pareizi saucās? Esmu dzirdējis ka sauc par sprieguma suppresoriem.

----------


## AndrisZ

Cik kritiska ir aizsardzība pret traucējumiem?
Kas notiks, ja iekārta darbosies, bet otrā galā traucējumu dēļ uz pussekundi pienāks informācija ka tā ir izslēgta?

----------


## JDat

> Cik kritiska ir aizsardzība pret traucējumiem?
> Kas notiks, ja iekārta darbosies, bet otrā galā traucējumu dēļ uz pussekundi pienāks informācija ka tā ir izslēgta?


 Vienkārši skatoties: ja traucējums ir mazāks par 40 mSec, tad vēl OK, bet ja 500 mSec, tad labi nav.

----------


## marizo

Nosapņoju vīziju par dažādas strāvas avotiem katrā galā (abi gali "aktīvi"), piemēram xx mA un 2*xx mA
1. gadījums: strāva cilpā ~xx mA (mazākās strāvas avots)- viss OK stāvoklis
2. gadījums: strāva cilpā  0 mA - pārrāvums
3. gadījums: katra puse redz savu strāvu (~xx mA un ~2*xx mA) - īsais

Lōģisko stāvokli vieglāk noteikt pusē, kur lielākās strāvas avots - "jāredz" mazākā strāva ELSE kļūda (ja interesē, tad var atsevišķi izdalīt pārrāvums/īsais)
Otrā pusē jāņem vērā gan strāva, gan spriegums uz tās regulatora vai izejas, jo barošanas avotu kopējais spriegums nedalīsies uz 1/2.

Nu jā, līdz shēmai te patālu, un nebūs 3 detaļas, toties var saveidot kaut ko bez MCU.

----------


## kaspich

pag, te kaut kaads sviests panesaas.
1. nostraadaashanas laiks uz eventiem un fault kondiicija izejaa [nepariezs statuss] ir 2 PILNIIGI dazhaadas lietas. ja der fault liidz 40ms, tad nostraadashanas laikam analogaa sistemaa jaabuut kuda/ar kaartu mazakam, lai varetu piemeerot filtraciju, un/vai aiztures. ciparu pakeshu gadiijumaa - vismaz 2..3 reizes mazaakam, lai var ieviest kljuudu korekciju/paarbaudi/paketes atkaartoshanu;
2. peedeejaa variantaa man nav skaidrs, ko redzees [normaalaa rezhiimaa] modulis ar lielaako I.

----------


## JDat

bļin! atkal es pie vecā niķa ar dumību rakstīšanu esmu ķeries.  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, Tu izdomaa chotko, kas driikst buut, kas ne. jo, ja, piemeeram, driiskt buut 'paarraavuma' kljuudas iiss detekts - viens risinaajums, ja iisaa kljuda - cits..

----------


## RobinDAB

da čupiņa ar pretestībām un pa komparatoram katrā pusē.
10 lapaspuses ar xz ko.
Problemātika neskaidra - NASA pasūtījums vai kā?
Ja nav gana labi - lūgtum precizēt tās miglainās frāzes, ko tikai diezgan aproksimēti var nosaukt par darba uzdevumu.

----------

